# Am I the only one who noticed



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Seriously, I'm pretty disapointed. Oh well, maybe next month

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...30&#entry957945


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

dam i knew when you took over the potm standards would be high and people needed to get their

sh*t together :laugh:

looks like some one beat the yorkshire rhom


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well it didn't win at any rate, I decided they all lose this time around. Closed that bitch right up and that's that


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

hahaha







someone just got screwed!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

well now that I have a P again I'll have to join


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I dunno Twitch, not everyone has your skills at photography.

Maybe you should have put them up, and let the people decide?

No offense, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

wow, lil full of ourselves arent we


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

yah that seems kinda lame..... sorry but shouldn't it be up to the people? otherwise you should just vote and thats that. plus yorkies pic was awesome just as always. real clear.//.. but i guess you have the last word...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm trying to raise the bar on the competitions, if that means cracking down once in a while so be it. You guys'll see that it's really for the better anyhow


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

I honestly hope this is a joke... or your a prick


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> I honestly hope this is a joke... or your a prick
> [snapback]958014[/snapback]​


Hey man, keep it civil. I'm willing to hear people's opinions here but I'm not trying to fight with anyone on this. Chillax bro


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> I honestly hope this is a joke... or your a prick
> [snapback]958014[/snapback]​


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

its what all mods and teampfury dudes ougt to do go round slammin members lol


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry, but some people put time and effort into there pictures... you should know that... How would you feel if your favorite pic was deamed "not good enough". I'm sorry but if your going to decide *who* can "win" then your the only one who needs to enter.


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

chillax... lol thas funny


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

icedizzle said:


> Sorry, but some people put time and effort into there pictures... you should know that... How would you feel if your favorite pic was deamed "not good enough". I'm sorry but if your going to decide *who* can "win" then your the only one who needs to enter.
> [snapback]958026[/snapback]​


The idea is to get people taking better pictures, and learning how to chose properly. I didn't say all the pictures this month were bad, I actually said the crop was the best we've ever had and I meant it. The problem was though, that all those other great pictures didn't get chosen and three ones that shouldn't have been chosen did.

If I came across saying all the pictures sucked, I didn't mean that and I was innacurate. Just the pictures in the final weren't good enough to win is what I meant.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Thas why I don't enter anymore. My ghetto ass Kodak ls443 sucks compared to what others got. plus, my tanks not lit which makes it hard to get a good shot. plus i know dick about photography.

This whole thing really makes me wanna not enter again...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> icedizzle said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but some people put time and effort into there pictures... you should know that... How would you feel if your favorite pic was deamed "not good enough". I'm sorry but if your going to decide *who* can "win" then your the only one who needs to enter.
> ...


Yeah, BUT, they were chosen by the members of this board. They are the ones that say what is good enough, not you man.

No offense, but your just the organizer, let the members decide who they want out of their peers to be POTM.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

I dont agree with this. They all look good pictures to me, just because you don't like them it is unfair to close the competion. It will just put people off from entering next month. Very disapointed if this is true, your decision should be over ruled.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Whatever man, you guys know me. Anything I've done I've done to try and help everyone out here and make things better. When I set up a strict schedule to make the POTM run on time, it was to make it better. When I announced everyone's name at the end, it was to make it better. This isn't any different man, just go with it and enter your pictures. Under the OLD system yeah I was just the organizer, but I've been improving it too, and making changes as they're needed., this is the NEW system, you follow?

You guys'll see, it's better if I tell people when pictures are no good than let them keep entering bad photos


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > icedizzle said:
> ...


excactly right, cmon twitch man we dont got PHOTO skills like u and yorkie does, but that dont mean we dont have a fair chance at winning

i thought it was a MEMBERS choice on who wins , if it were up to u who wins the potm then why would we even have a competition for then?

and not everyone has a nice camera like u and some other people but i think its only fair for them to post up their favorite pic for the compitition no matter the photoshooting skills its the VOTE that counts


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > icedizzle said:
> ...


I agree. I think whether they arnt the best or not, they are still contestants and shouldnt be treated like this.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

ReDraGon, you have summed it up perfect in what you have just said.








Twitch, I think you are so wrong.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> You guys'll see, it's better if I tell people when pictures are no good than let them keep entering bad photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but u didnt u told them they sucked now thats gonna make a member feel good. way to go el twitcho


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Whatever man, you guys know me. Anything I've done I've done to try and help everyone out here and make things better. When I set up a strict schedule to make the POTM run on time, it was to make it better. When I announced everyone's name at the end, it was to make it better. This isn't any different man, just go with it and enter your pictures. Under the OLD system yeah I was just the organizer, but I've been improving it too, and making changes as they're needed., this is the NEW system, you follow?
> 
> You guys'll see, it's better if I tell people when pictures are no good than let them keep entering bad photos
> 
> ...










Taking credit for making the POTM run on a specific schedule was your idea!?!? Bullshit! Dont try to lie Twitch.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well guys, I've gotta be honest, I looked at the pictures this month, and the ones entered in the final, and they suck. Suck suck suck. Since my picture was way better, and these pictures just weren't, I've decided that this month, nobody wins. Sorry.
> 
> Get your pictures ready for next month's competition, I start taking submissions on the 10th.
> 
> ...


I would like to enter exibit A to the jury.....

This would make a pretty gay f*cking April fools joke Twitch.....


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

hey if this is a april fools joke....

Twitch your a Bitch


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> hey if this is a april fools joke....
> 
> Twitch your a Bitch
> 
> ...


nah hes serious, in Canada they dont do April Fools.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Well guys, I've gotta be honest, I looked at the pictures this month, and the ones entered in the final, and they suck. Suck suck suck. Since my picture was way better, and these pictures just weren't, I've decided that this month, nobody wins. Sorry.
> ...


I said the ones in the final, not all of them. And I know the people who entered the final, they're big boys and they can handle a little constructive criticism.

I'm going to bed, maybe you guys should do the same. I'm sure if you sleep on it, you'll wake up tommorow when the initial shock has subsided, think about it rationally and go "yeah you know what, it's a bit drastic but it'll work and it's a good idea". Piranha-fury isn't going to be just the best fish keeping site on the net, it's going to be the best photography forum out of ALL the fish forums. It'll bring alot of people over to the website just for that alone.

You gotta break a few eggs to make an omellete boyos. Things'll look up in the morning, goodnight


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

This is so screwed up, I think Twitch's power as a mod or what ever he is has gone to his head. I think he needs to be stripped of his duties as he is obvioulsy unfit to do them.

Twitch your a real dickhead...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Bitcxhes, I need to get some PP's and take over this PTOM tshiznit again.

Crown ROyal Rules!

Yorkie BOy, tell em who is the only member to go back 2 back?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I have to agree with twitch. The photos really are not that great. Everyone just now has to try harder.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Twitch is right. There were some pictures in the first round that did not make it to the final round that were better than the 3 that did, IMO.
Perhaps there shouldnt be different parts, just one part and the top three, four or five get voted into the final round. Sometimes the best pics are all in the same round and have no chance of getting into the finals.

EDIT: I had no pics in the contest so that is why i could care less.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Twitch, if your serious, I think you need to rethink this. This isn't a photography site. It's a Piranha site that has a photo contest. If you want to make changes fine, but don't do it after a vote. Make them for next month before the pics are entered. Pics were entered, they were voted on, so there is a winner and he/she should be recognized. As far as I can see there is nothing in the rules saying there is a quality standard.

If your pic had been in the top three or had won would you have shut down the thread? If you are going to have that kind of control over this contest you should not be able to enter it.

I really hope this is a joke.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i don't really think that this is fair. whether or not what you consider the cream of the crop as the pics that got left behind, the pictures that were chosen for the final round are what the people of pfury voted on. you do control the contest, but what's the point of even having members vote if you're just going to shut it down because the pictures that you liked didn't make it? a bit unfair, don't you think?

and i don't think the POTM is more an active competition. it's more that people take pictures of their fish in their free time. and occasionally [for the average keeper] a great picture comes out. majority of the people on here aren't avid photographers and don't take pictures intent on winning the POTM contest. personally, i only thought that one of those pictures belonged in the final vote. but that's not for me alone to decide. i casted my vote and so did everyone else.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Im waiting for the april fools post. If this isnt a joke, I think its pretty damn rude. If nothing else offer tips for people to improve to your standards instead of just telling people they suck at photography.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

April fools


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, and I thought I was making progress








Back to the drawing board, I guess... *_sigh_*

Oh, and Twitch: chillax up yours


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm going to go on the record and say that this is an April Fools joke. I smell bullshit.

Nobody can have that much of an ego.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> I'm going to go on the record and say that this is an April Fools joke. I smell bullshit.
> 
> Nobody can have that much of an ego.
> [snapback]958226[/snapback]​


I hope your right because it seems like he is a royal ass right now!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

tbh, seems that if all pics are sh*t, no-one wins?

If no-one crosses the finish line, the guy that went furthest before he collapsed hasn't won?

Merely done a little better than the others.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Twitcho, or should I call you DICK Smith. You are an ass.

*YOUR FIRED. *










Respectfully,
Your Master.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Twitcho, or should I call you DICK Smith. You are an ass.
> 
> *YOUR FIRED. *
> 
> ...











Dick Smith


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

They weren't that bad, I've seen worse on other POTM, what you did was wrong IMO.










The outcome of the POTM contest is up to the forum members to decide, not you.


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

looks like i have to pick up my camera








i diddnt think it was gonna come to this


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

i think it's hilarious that twitch decided they all they sucked and nobody won!
hahahahahahaha


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

what pic is best is an OPINION. who the hell are you to say that your lone opinion matters more than all the people's opinions on this forum????

btw... if this is an aprils fools joke.... NICE!!!


----------



## macdaddy_balla_fasheezy (Feb 4, 2005)

geez... what a dickhead. sounds like someone is pissy that their pic didnt make it. and to be honest, i think those pics that were in the final are a lot more interesting to look at than those stupid ass trees and leaves with dew on them. who gives a sh*t about photography skill, isnt it more of the content that matters? i guess if there was dew trickling down the side of the piranha it would be a good picture.
fa sheezy


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I thought I had a good pic, only got three total votes though







Maybe the actual quality of a pic doesn't supercede what is actually in the pic. I vote for my pic and any other pic that looks like it was either hard to get or artistically brilliant, but the pic has to be clear and free of fuzz and shite.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Dont worry, I have fired Twitcho. He is such a DICK. I apologize to the members for havign to deal with his crap


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Dont worry, I have fired Twitcho. He is such a DICK. I apologize to the members for havign to deal with his crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK i'm sure this is an april fools joke now. if you fired him then why is his group still team p-fury????


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

macdaddy_balla_fasheezy said:


> geez... what a dickhead. sounds like someone is pissy that their pic didnt make it. and to be honest, i think those pics that were in the final are a lot more interesting to look at than those stupid ass trees and leaves with dew on them. who gives a sh*t about photography skill, isnt it more of the content that matters? i guess if there was dew trickling down the side of the piranha it would be a good picture.
> fa sheezy
> [snapback]958459[/snapback]​


Fo' Drizzle , Crizzle ......


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Dont worry, I have fired Twitcho. He is such a DICK. I apologize to the members for havign to deal with his crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why have you fired him?? He knows his shiz in pictures and should be able to determine what is great and unacceptable. Remember alot of outsiders and future members will see these photos, which we should show some of the best we have.. this is being considered the WINNER of POTM.

And stop flexing too much of your muscles. Remember your the one who added Twitch to the team knowing how rebellious he can be.. not to mention letting him take over the POTM role. Your the only one to blame for this.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> And stop flexing too much of your muscles. Remember your the one who added Twitch to the team knowing how rebellious he can be.. not to mention letting him take over the POTM role. Your the only one to blame for this.


Yes Exactly Zilla , 
I have always wondered why Twitch was brought on to the "Team" 
And I wasent


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Twitcho is correct... i thot the pix were better other times too... I dont think he should be fired...









I think he is the right one for the job...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> I have always wondered why Twitch was brought on to the "Team"
> And I wasent
> 
> 
> ...


Why you wern't brought onto the team, what about me????

j/k


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

RhomZilla said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry, I have fired Twitcho. He is such a DICK. I apologize to the members for havign to deal with his crap
> ...


I dont listen to the opinion of "little people". Sorry. If you like you can be relegated to the same group Twitcho is now a part of.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

April Fools jokes can be so lame


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

oh gad...


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

wow, i can't believe you guys are falling for this. his group says DICK. when other people get banned it says inmate. why would xenon fire him without a warning, that seems a little harsh. also, read the whole post, dosn't it just seem fishy to you. listen to how xenon say "little people" hes fuckin with you!!!

twitch, xenon, great joke, you almost got me


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ccoralli said:


> wow, i can't believe you guys are falling for this. his group says DICK. when other people get banned it says inmate. why would xenon fire him without a warning, that seems a little harsh. also, read the whole post, dosn't it just seem fishy to you. listen to how xenon say "little people" hes fuckin with you!!!
> 
> twitch, xenon, great joke, you almost got me
> [snapback]958561[/snapback]​


Not a joke. I just dont care anymore because this forum is ending soon anyway... rock out with your c*ck out! WAHOOO!!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Xenon said:


> Ccoralli said:
> 
> 
> > wow, i can't believe you guys are falling for this. his group says DICK. when other people get banned it says inmate. why would xenon fire him without a warning, that seems a little harsh. also, read the whole post, dosn't it just seem fishy to you. listen to how xenon say "little people" hes fuckin with you!!!
> ...


and hang out with your wang out
















so since you don't care anymore you wouldn't mind if i posted some porn right?????


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ccoralli said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Ccoralli said:
> ...


yeah, uh, dont post porn please.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

sounds like you still care whats going on. oh well, twitch is posting, lets see what he has to say


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Xenon said:


> Dont worry, I have fired Twitcho. He is such a DICK. I apologize to the members for havign to deal with his crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever Mike, if you want to keep the forum in it's infancy and never get anywhere other than where you are now, then I'm glad you decided to do it without me. All those changes I was making to the FAQ that almost EVERYONE thought were an improvement you decided weren't "diplomatic" enough to people who do things differently and now look where we are, the FAQ never even got finished. Now I go to try and do something different than EVERY OTHER FREAKING FISH SITE ON THE INTERNET and again you're coming down with the "oh no, better follow the status quo" bs yet again. Your problem Mike, is that you lack vision and never want to do anything that might be even the slightest bit risky, the term "conservative" couldn't be more appropriate.

And you know what else? I'm _glad_ you booted me out of the moderating forum so I don't have to do this in private, people should see just how much of a "little person" YOU are. Good luck finding someone else to do half as good a job as I've been doing in POTM


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Xenon said:


> I dont listen to the opinion of "little people". Sorry. If you like you can be relegated to the same group Twitcho is now a part of.
> [snapback]958543[/snapback]​


 And why did you bother firing him if you're turning the forum into a plants and gardening forum???







.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

nice run on sentences!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

a fake forum fight, this sould be good


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I wonder if the mods realize that nobody is falling for this sh*t.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I think it would be real if the "serious mods" jump in. like gross gurke, and hollywood, haha


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cooldudectd said:


> I wonder if the mods realize that nobody is falling for this sh*t.
> [snapback]958605[/snapback]​


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> And you know what else? I'm glad you booted me out of the moderating forum so I don't have to do this in private, people should see just how much of a "little person" YOU are. Good luck finding someone else to do half as good a job as I've been doing in POTM


You aint doing that great of a Job Twitch


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn....I log on to find this sh*t.

Oh well...I always thought twitch was a dick anyways.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

This is the lamest attempt at an April fools joke I've ever seen.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

what you should have done is made the site look like it had been perminitly shut down


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Fido said:


> I think it would be real if the "serious mods" jump in. like gross gurke, and hollywood, haha
> [snapback]958607[/snapback]​





Grosse Gurke said:


> Damn....I log on to find this sh*t.
> 
> Oh well...I always thought twitch was a dick anyways.
> [snapback]958623[/snapback]​


there it is :laugh:

there was also a guy way back in history that didnt allow certiain literature and decided to burn the books

to wasnt there






























memebers: dick


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ccoralli said:


> what you should have done is made the site look like it had been perminitly shut down
> [snapback]958659[/snapback]​


cus hes tired of the bitchin, hes moving on to better things.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

This may seem a stupid question but you'l soon see (well i hope you will) that it has a point, What time is it over there in america?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

10am


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Fido said:


> 10am
> [snapback]958671[/snapback]​


ok, i was thought that you guys were 6 hour behind us, making it 1pm. And that would make xenon and twitch the fools because if you play/carry on an april fool after 12 then that makes you the fool


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

April Fools Dorks, was going great until ABB caught on and blew it, oh well









Oh and one thing



doctorvtec said:


> This is the lamest attempt at an April fools joke I've ever seen.
> [snapback]958638[/snapback]​


Being that it's the lamest attempt you've ever seen, funny you fell for it pretty hard



doctorvtec said:


> Yeah, BUT, they were chosen by the members of this board. They are the ones that say what is good enough, not you man.
> 
> No offense, but your just the organizer, let the members decide who they want out of their peers to be POTM.
> [snapback]958037[/snapback]​


Much obliged, pudding pop









I'll anounce the winner when I get back tonight.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Being that it's the lamest attempt you've ever seen, funny you fell for it pretty hard
> [snapback]958638[/snapback]​


Yeah, late last night when I didn't realize what today was, jerk ass!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Damn that sucked...

You should've added one of the pics that had the least votes and took out the one people liked instead.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I was pressed for time and forgot April Fools was coming up. I didn't want to do anything too drastic since I was worried I was gonna get fired for just this









If I'da had permission there woudla been a frontpage announcement titled "you guys are the worst photographers on the internet" but Mike may have been a bit pissed about signing on this morning to find 80 private messages demanding my head on a pike...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I was pressed for time and forgot April Fools was coming up. I didn't want to do anything too drastic since I was worried I was gonna get fired for just this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WTF is a pike Twitch?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Long stick, in medieval times people used to stab each other with them, or put people's heads on one at the gates.

The "pike" fish is named after them


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

doctorvtec said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I was pressed for time and forgot April Fools was coming up. I didn't want to do anything too drastic since I was worried I was gonna get fired for just this
> ...


a sharp stick


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I honestly didnt think you were that big of an asshole. Im glad to see you arent. Nice joke, looks like you had some people really going


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> I honestly didnt think you were that big of an asshole. Im glad to see you arent. Nice joke, looks like you had some people really going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Twitch is still an asshole. Just not as much as he used to be.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

At least we tried









Except I really am leaving the site.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Xenon said:


> At least we tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good f*cking ridence!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

doctorvtec said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > At least we tried
> ...


lol 100% funnay


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Xenon said:


> At least we tried
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't even try it----


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

F*@kin hell, looks like i missed all the fun








Also looks like i got beat by Judazzz too















And by a bloody yawn shot























And i dont believe for one minute that Xenon would want/dare to leave


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> F*@kin hell, looks like i missed all the fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you missed xenon try and fail to trick us, twitch try and fail to trick us and zilla try and fail to trick us


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > F*@kin hell, looks like i missed all the fun
> ...


 from reading the post from the begining,and knowing its april fools day, i think they had a few people going for a while at least.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...


they only got the village idiots


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Twitch got everyone last night until they realized what today was.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i admit if i was on last night i probably wouldnt have figured t out untill my dad tried telling me that there had been a powercut over night and all my fish had died this morning. but last night wasnt the 1st of april so technically it wasnt an april fools it was a lie!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It was a good and noble attempt Twitcho.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

It was a great attempt, then ABB was too freakin observant of the date and had to let the cat outta the bag


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont worry...ABB wasnt that observant at first :rasp:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> It was a good and noble attempt Twitcho.
> [snapback]959416[/snapback]​


Indeed.. but we all failed to trick the community.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

cooldudectd said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > At least we tried
> ...


Seinfeld


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oy, looks like we've been had, boys.


----------

